# Best 75- 90 Gallon Tank for Aquascape ?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats the Best 75- 90 Gallon Tank for Aquascape ?
My finance is willing to go $650- 700 on a new tank for Christmas for me
as a gift and was wondering what your guys thoughts were on this subject?
I kinda grew out of the ol boring square tanks, I kinda like the bow fronts.
Whats a good price for the tank and the stand ? You know how some shops always
trying to hustle someone, also are the 750 canisters anygood? I seen them at this
shop for 100 bucks normally 150


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Only square tanks are suitable for a aquascape IMO. Bowfront draws too much attention to the tank it self. A tank should be so neutral as possible - rimless, clear glass tanks only.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

^ You know thats weired that you say that, becuase someone else told me that too...
But how would it cuase more attn to the tank itself ? I mean I thought thats a good
thing? Does aquascape look funny on bow fronts or something? And whats a good price for the tank
and stand ?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I recommend a nice 120cm ADA tank and an Ehiem filter. 

Cheers


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

A bowfront gives more area of room/water because of the bowed side - this will draw attention to the tank. A straigt line is the shortest between the sides - and just because of this a straight tank draws least attention of the two. 
Also looking at the tank from other sides, gives an odd feel. It just draws more attention to it self given theres more of it, and more "movement".

From an aquascapers perspective the tank shoud be as invisible as possible - trimless and made from a glass with low iron, so the edges dont appear greenish...

This way the bounder between water and air is weakened and the aquascape appears to continue into the room - to infinity. By this it gives a stronger feel, because when looking at it appears closer to you in spirit.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

TNguyen said:


> I recommend a nice 120cm ADA tank and an Ehiem filter.
> 
> Cheers


ADA is expensive, what kinda price do they want for a tank and Ehiem Filter ?
Also I can order online can I? Dont you have to pick tanks up ?

**EDIT 1,000 Dollars for a tank and stand....na im good...

Anti so you tellin me if I was to aquascape bow front and enterd the
contest the judges would mark off points for owning a bow front ??
Bow fronts look way better than normal boring squares...i just dont
know how it would look from the sides...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha if you think ADA is expensive you should see some of the reef stuff I am pricing...


Anyways...heres what I think...

Oceanic Systems
Tech Series Aquarium 90 - Black Trim
90 Gal. L 48.5 x W 25 x H 18.5 

Eheim 2028

Hydor ETH 300w

90g is usually too big...now this one is dreamy. If choosing standard aquarium then pick 75g. IMO bowfront tanks distort the view too much.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

> Anti so you tellin me if I was to aquascape bow front and enterd the
> contest the judges would mark off points for owning a bow front ??


I dont think i ever saw a bowfront tank win an aquascaping contest - so i guess your assumtion is correct, but on the wrong ground. I think why bowfronts score low is because of the thing i said before...


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok I just found out its not a bow front, it just has rounded corners....
90 gallons... Dimensions are: 17 1/2 Width x 48 Length x 2 Feet Tall
Whats your thoughts on that ?

Also are the Canister 750 filters anygood? not sure if the brand is Canister,
it said on it Pro Series.... they usually go for 150 but they had it for 99.00


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm gonna have to disagree. Tanks are really dependent on what you like, and what you want for your aquascape. The october tank of the month on here is a bowfront, and I think it looks awesome. I also have a 92 gal. corner tank and I love how you can arrange the plants to give a lot of depth, however a major drawback is that sometimes they are harder to take pictures of. I would post pictures, but it's in the middle of an algae bloom crisis as well


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Lee Mar is making rimless tanks now and they are very nice, almost ADA quality and I say almost because they do not bevel the edges, but other then that they are very awesome.
They will also do custom sizes. There was one that was sold from one AAPE member to another at one great deal. It was actually 65 gallons as it was 48" x 18" x 18". I think you need 48" x 18" x 20" to be 75 gallons, but it went for $180.

Now that was a special deal from a friend of a friend, that sort of thing, but I think he (arrowanaman TOTM in September or October IIRC) said that he could get others for about $210 or something like that and they will make any size you want, still much cheaper then ADA and the quality and seams / bond was up to par.

The AAPE member who bought it has not set it up yet, but when he does and posts pictures, I will post a link, I think he is an APC member (DAUD possibly) and might just make a thread here also.
If you have an LFS that deals Lee Mar, they should be able to hook you up.

Oh, they also make great stands, I got mine, it was custom, only because it was clear coated and not stained, but it cost me $190
Here are 2 pics of the stand, the tank is not the Lee Mar I am talking about, it is an Oceanic 75 gallon. Had I known about the Lee Mar about 2 days before it was listed, I would have gotten it, it was listed the same day I set this up, bummer, the rimless would have been nice.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any updates on these lee mar rimless aquariums. Are they available nationwide?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I could talk to my buddy, but I don't think he will ship them.
Lee Mar is sold by many retailers.

You can talk to your LFS and see if they distribute Lee Mar and if they do, then they would be able to get you pricing info.

I am not sure if they are only build to order or if they have a line.

There are several others that are now making rimless with starfire glass also.
Hagen is one of the latest to offer them.

Look at this thread
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=2419.0

If you can't get the lee mar info locally, PM me and I will try to get more info, but it will take some digging.


----------

